# Is doing an MBA after a BA worth it?



## lakeport (Sep 28, 2013)

I am in BA 1st year right now. I want to do an MBA after this so that i can get a good job. I wanna ask.. will i get admission into a good college and get a decent job after finishing MBA without any prior work experience and an arts degree? Any chance of getting placed in a foreign company..?

Do companies think of a BA as a bad degree to hire, especially finance companies??

If there is anybody here who is doing an MBA or working as an MBA professional, can you please help me out?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 28, 2013)

BA is not a bad degree to hire. However, the line of work that you're planning to work on ( finance ) might look for other candidates.

IF you're Interested in Finance Sector, It would be better if you were doing B.com or BCCA or BBA. { & then MBA }
Finance Companies might prefer a degree in commerce rather than one in arts { just my assumption. If i am wrong, pls forgive me } 

As far as getting placed in good companies is concerned, it depends upon 2 things :

1. Your college placements [ assuming this a MBA college ] - If your college has some good placements, there's no reason why you can't get one.
2. In case you're college placements are not satisfactory, For off-campus placements, Your Average Marks ( for both graduation & MBA ) matters a lot.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 28, 2013)

YOU MAY IGNORE IT IF YOU WANT...

As far as I remember from some discussion on NDTV about 80k MBA students pass each year whereas only 20k are needed. . .


----------



## neha chhabra (Jan 18, 2014)

yes it make sense.


----------

